
Rust MIR-based borrow check (NLL) status update - wtetzner
http://smallcultfollowing.com/babysteps/blog/2018/06/15/mir-based-borrow-check-nll-status-update/#mir-based-borrow-check-nll-status-update
======
edgarbob
This is one of those things that will make Rust "feel" much more pleasant to
work with. More ergonomic, I guess.

It often feels like you're fighting with the Rust compiler, and I think NLL
will do a lot to reduce that friction.

